# Derby City Calls Giveaway



## gobblerkiller (Feb 15, 2011)

Derby City Calls is now going to have a monthly call giveaway on their website each month. All you have to do is comment on their new call and what you think about it. The winning commenter will receive a Flamed Maple Turkey Track call and a 500 Year Old Growth Striker and with his or her's name engraved on the back as well. This will be a regular contest each and every month. Thanks for all your comments on their new call. I have one of these in Flamed Maple as well and it is pure turkey!

Here is the link to enter for this contest http://www.derbycitycalls.com/2011/02/f ... -giveaway/


----------

